# Another competition question...



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2013)

If the instructions say that wines in order to be classified as dry, they need to contain less than 1% residual alcohol, how do I know or how do I measure the residual alcohol in my wines?


----------



## Thig (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> If the instructions say that wines in order to be classified as dry, they need to contain less than 1% residual alcohol, how do I know or how do I measure the residual alcohol in my wines?



Wouldn't that be residual sugar?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2013)

My bad, yes, is residual sugar, how do I know how much residual sugar is in a wine?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 30, 2013)

Residual sugar is listed as percent sugar just like alcohol. 1% residual sugar would be 1g per 100 mL or 10 g per liter. I presume you know how much sugar you added. Just calculate the percent based on the weight you added and the total volume in grams and liters.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 30, 2013)

By the way, Brix is percent sugar. If you measured by specific gravity, just convert the difference in your SG before and after adding sugar to brix. That should be your percent sugar.

For example, if your dry wine had a SG of 0.995 that would be -1.3 brix. 

Let's say you raised it to SG 1.010. That would be 2.6 brix. 

The difference between the numbers would be 2.6 - (-1.3) = 3.9 brix. So your residual sugar would be 3.9 %.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2013)

You could use a Clinitest or read the brix on your hydrometer.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot...


----------

